# traffic light system using PLCمشروع



## وليد1987 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوواني المهندسين : انا طالب بقسم الهندسة الكهربائية وهذي ان شالله سنة التخرج واريد ان اعمل مشروعي في الاشارات المرورية لحي كامل وعمل مجسم علية والا ادري من اين ابدأ والمشكلة ليست لدي اي مراجع بخصوص هذا الموضوع 

اخواني اريد ان ابدأ بهذا المشروع من هذا المنتدى واريد المساعدة من الجميع وان شالله سوف يعرض المشروع كاملا بهذا المنتدى ومستعد لتعاون اي مجموعه من اي بلد في نفس المشروع 
وشكرا 

ونتظر ارائكم شارك ولو بمعلومة


----------



## زرقة السماء (9 سبتمبر 2009)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ....

قمنا بمشروع مشابه عندما علمنا التحكم باستخدام البوابات الاند و الاورو ...الخ 

اذا كنت ستتحكم بالمشروع من عن طريق الميكروكنترولر فهو الاسهل و الاسرع .

البداية تكون من تخطيط المنطقة السكنية و دراسة الحركة فيها يعني متى تفتح كل اشارة و متى تنغلق ....
ثانيا: عمل جدول لجميع الاشارات يعني جدول الصفر و الواحد لتسهل البرمجة 
ما يتبقى بعد ذالك البرمجة باستخدام الميكروكترولر او البوابات بالنسبة للانسب لك ...


----------



## وليد1987 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد السريع 

ولكن سمعت انة اذا كانت لديك اشارات كثيرة او شبكة نستخدم plc وخصيصا عندما تضع حسسات لمراقبة كثافة السيارات وحينها تكون فترة الضوء الاخضر طويلة بالنسبة للاشارات التي لايكون ضغط عليها واذا امكن ممكن نأخذ نبذه من مشروكم ودراستكم لكي اتعرف على الطريقة


----------



## زرقة السماء (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشروعنا لم يهتم بكثافة السيارات كان مشروعا مصغرا لمادة فقط .. و لكن بما انك ستستخدم الكثير من الاشارات فالافضل كماقلت استخدام plc ,,


----------



## وليد1987 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة
نتظر من باقي اعضاء المنتدى الاقترحات والااراء 
على العموم اريد من لدية خلفية ان يبدى برأية او يرفع ملفات


----------

